# What wormer do you use on your mini donkeys?



## wewindwalker (Dec 21, 2004)

My new guy is 8 months old what wormer should I use on him?


----------



## bpotze (Dec 21, 2004)

I have always used the same wormer I do for my mini horses: either strongid or ivermectin according to weight. I have a little 6 month old jennet that was just wormed along with my mini horses with zimectrin to make sure you get rid of those nasty bot worms. I worm every 8 weeks; rotating my wormer. I know alot of folks are worming with the zimectrin gold, but so far we don't have any problem with tapeworm, so I haven't paid the extra for the gold. What color is your little guy?

Becky


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 21, 2004)

I do the same rotational worming with my donkeys as I do with the horses. zimectringold, strongid, rotectin2, and back to a ivermectin product. Corinne


----------



## dbarjminis (Dec 21, 2004)

I've been using Ivermecting most of the time, and rotating in Exodus (they really like the apple flavor of it) and doing something for tapes once a year


----------



## wewindwalker (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks guys. Hot Shot is a overo jack, his picture is on here in another thread




.


----------

